# Replacing Tomy Turbo Motor



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So I have a Tomy Turbo that sticks pretty good but is a bit slow.
I have another that goes like a raped ape but can't make a turn.

So how do I remove the motors in these and do a switcheroo? I am unsure how to remove the rear motor clip in particular, without FUBAR'ing the whole process.



Also, what else can be done to make these run better and stick better? We run slip on silicones and I have a set of .225s so the car is pretty low to start with. We have to stay stock so I need tweaks, not where to buy hotter arms, etc.

Thanks. :wave:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

There was a pic posted a while back on this: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2201313&postcount=4

You can then push the motor out the top, best to angle it so the back comes out first then nose in first when reassembling. You have to be real careful with the brush arm tabs that stick out ouf the front of the motor, they are very thin and easy to break. Clean and polish the contact areas on the shoe hangars including the shoe spring pad as the springs double as shunts in this setup...this means you should also make sure the _tops_ of your shoes are cleaned. It's tricky but you can clean the ends of the springs too but putting them on a coffee stirrer for support then rubbing on some sanding film. This little stuff adds up and can make a good car even better.

If your really adventurous, with the motor out you can take the endbell off and tweak the brush tension and angle as you would on a Super G+ endbell. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool -- thanks SG.

I think I'll try a mini flat head screwdriver on that clip and see what happens.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Why don't you try swapping the traction magnets and axle/tire setup before moving the motor.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

I use the dull side of an exacto blade and slide it out and up on each side. Don't just loosen one side and try to pull the clip out though. They can sometimes break easily if you don't loosen both sides.
Good tips on the cleaning of all contacts Gene. I've found that even the dull finish can slow the car down. Stretching the pickup springs a little ( about 1/3 longer) also gives better shoe contact. This also makes the shoes harder to put back on without jamming them so I hold the spring in a squashed position with the old exacto to help get the shoe back on over the stretched spring.


----------

